# Angelfish in 15 gallon?



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

I am contemplating buying an angelfish for my 15 gallon and would like some opinions. I know there are really no rules but some fish do better with more space. I currently have 4 neon tetras and a bunch of really small snails. I would also like to add 6-8 more neons and a dwarf gourami. Is this too much for my tank? I do weekly water changes of about 40% water volume. I would really appreciate personal experience. Thanks

Tyler


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

*No *on the Angelfish. I'd say the ONLY acceptable time to ever have an Angelfish in a 15g is when they are fry and you are raising them to 3/4" or less. 
As far as the other fish, Neon Tetras do well in 15g or more, and I'd assume since you're posting on here that the tank is planted. If so, 10-12 Neon's would be fine. You could probably get away with a Dwarf Gourami or two in there as well.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

NOOOO on the Angel in the 15gl! Way too small of a tank for them. Angels can get quite big, and they also like prey on small ciprinids like tetras and the sort. 
As rrrrramos said, if the 15gl is planted, the neons and the dwarf gourami situation should be fine, but I wouldnt stock any more than that.

Thanks for asking ahead of time- props to you for that!


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

There are no rules, but there are suggestions and 15gallons is WAY to small for an angel. The smallest I would keep ONE in would be a 29g. More neons and a dwarf gourami would be fine though.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

20g tall tanks can be used for a breeding pair and in the case of angel fish there is a commonly accepted rule of 10g's of tank size per adult fish. That said I would never keep 1 in a 10g tank, a pair crowds a 29g and on average I keep no more than 4 in a 55g and 6 in a 75g. Unless your planning on a larger tank within 6 months angels should not be on your list.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

i agree with most of the previous posts, you need at least a 29g to keep angels healthy.

on Yahoo! Answers forums, i saw someone ask how many angelfish they could put in a 1g bowl... i flipped out at them haha.... well, an angel could definitely survive in a 15g, but it would quickly become stunted and very unhappy. they get really large pretty quickly. They are great fish though, if you are interested in them it would definitely be worth upgrading to a 29g to house a pair.


----------



## THaehn (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the responses. I have never kept angelfish before and I was assuming that the general consensus would be to house them in a larger tank. I have a 29 gallon but it was previously used for saltwater. Not sure if I feel like risking it with that tank though. 

My inspiration for angelfish came from this picture: 
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=108

Now I'm not sure the authour of the photo only put the angelfish in for the picture but I was sure that was too many angelfsih for such a small tank.

Again thanks for everyone's help. I am learning a lot from this forum. I guess I will just have to upgrade. For now I will stick with the tetras and a dwarf gourami or 2.


----------



## crazyrain (Nov 24, 2012)

I know someone who has never owned a tank and she now has 1 angelfish 1 red tailed shark and 2 medium size (not small enough to be eaten by the angel) schooling fish. All of the fish are fine and happy the angelfish is now about 2in after getting all the fish at a very young age. Angelfish ca live just fine in a 20 gallon with no problem as long as it doesn't have a filter with lots of bubbles.


----------



## Vincent Tran (Aug 7, 2012)

crazyrain said:


> I know someone who has never owned a tank and she now has 1 angelfish 1 red tailed shark and 2 medium size (not small enough to be eaten by the angel) schooling fish. All of the fish are fine and happy the angelfish is now about 2in after getting all the fish at a very young age. Angelfish ca live just fine in a 20 gallon with no problem as long as it doesn't have a filter with lots of bubbles.


She has two SCHOOLING fish and they're happy? Lol


----------

